# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Test E & Anavar Cycle

## bpouls21

I am going to be running my first cycle of Test E w/ Anavar and was wondering if someone could let me know if this sounds good. 

Week 1-10.......250mg Test E EW
Week 4............50mg Anavar ED
Week 5............75mg Anavar ED
Week 6-12.......100mg Anavar ED
Week 12-16......PCT - Nolva

I know 250mg of Test is a low dose however i am not looking to blow up but gain strenth and improve definition. Also it is my first cycle and i have purchased human grade so i am hopeful i should be good. In regards to the Anavar im starting at 50mg and working my way up to 100mg based on how i feel. 

Stats: 25 yr old, 5'10" 185 good diet

----------


## bpouls21

Can someone please give me some advice???

----------


## makelovenotwar21

I'm going to bump this for you and let you know I'm not experienced but any of the vets coming in here are going to tell you to bump the test up to 400 at least. The reason is at 250mg EW you will are going to shut down anyway and you won't have much more than your natural levels with only 250mg. You should probably go to 400 to avoid wasting your time/money and having to deal with similar sides anyway.

Most people also recommend HCG /Clomid with your pct as well. Barely costs anything compared to the Var and your balls will thank you for it.

----------


## sixxer

1-12 Test E 500-750mg/week (Pin twice weekly-Tues Night/Sat Morn)
4-12 Anavar 75-100mg/day

AI
Aromasin (if needed)

PCT
Nolva 40/40/20/20
Clomid 100/100/50/50

----------


## Neevor

Why Anavar ? You sound like you're a skinny boi already. If you are 5'10 and only 185lbs and not completely ripped then you need to wait on the roids. I have a gym buddy whos your height and just hit 200 with like 2 years of training with out them. Anyway, if you are already ripped then you need to switch to a bulking diet. If you are not already ripped then you need to try putting some weight on naturally before you juice.

Assuming you are like 7% bodyfat, I'd go for 500mg a week of test and 30 to 50 mgs of dianbol for the first 4 to 6 weeks. Eat like a horse and put on 20lbs.

----------


## tronics

> 1-12 Test E 500-750mg/week (Pin twice weekly-Tues Night/Sat Morn)
> 4-12 Anavar 75-100mg/day
> 
> AI
> Aromasin (if needed)
> 
> PCT
> Nolva 40/40/20/20
> Clomid 100/100/50/50


this is his first cycle bro...leave it at 500mg OP

----------


## Neevor

> Most people also recommend HCG/Clomid with your pct as well. Barely costs anything compared to the Var and your balls will thank you for it.


What? HCG and clomid are for getting your hormonal levels back to normal after the cycle is over. Var is for solid gains during a cycle. I mean, I know the Var is DHT and will help with estrogenic sides during a cycle but just taking it isnt going to let you forgo a PCT. What does this comment mean?

----------


## sixxer

> this is his first cycle bro...leave it at 500mg OP


750mg of Test Enanthate actually only nets you ~500mg of actual Testosterone .

Start it at 500mg/week, but due to the relative weak nature of Test when compared to other AAS, you may want to increase it, but I wouldn't dose any more than 750mg/week.

Keep an AI (Aromasin ) on hand, but from personal experience I have not noticed an increase in sides from 500-800mg/week of Test E or C.

----------


## Neevor

> this is his first cycle bro...leave it at 500mg OP


Jesus, 750 plus another compound is a lot for a first cycle. This is a first cycle right? If so, you wanna keep it lower so you don't have to deal with any side effects while you're seeing what it does to your own body. You run too much and your gonna have a rough ride and probably won't be experienced enough to know why its happening or what to do about it. So you'll be back here asking people what the F is going on and their gonna say something like "you need some extra-arimi-letro-gynozol pronto or you're nuts are gonna fall off!" and because your source is a moron and doesnt know what that is.... see where that goes? 

Stick with a lower dosage of test E 400 to 500mgs and thats enough. If you gotta run the var then 50 every day is good too (although its so mild who knows, you probably could run it at 100 and not have issues, but dont push it for now k?)

----------


## Igifuno

You'll get advice from all over the spectrum.. here's my .02..

The 250/wk will be okay for your first cycle.. my first I did 200/wk and gained over 20 lbs.. (net 12 post cycle). You may be running the var a bit too long for your first cycle and you should consider running it for 4wks.. 6 tops. I'm personally not a fan of pyramids.. I'd go with 60 mg/ed for 6 wks personally. 

Good luck.. make sure your pct is in check and eat like a champ.. post your results.. 

Peace, 

Igi

----------


## Needsize1

Here is mo I would say no less then 500mg wk test, an I would only max out at 30mg ed of the var increase the whole cycle to 12wks then 4wks of pct. Var is the mildest best things out there I think. It was made for woman and children. So because of the mildest of it you need to run it awhile but not as high as you have it save your money and increase your cycle time vers 100mg ed.

----------


## Matt

> Jesus, 750 plus another compound is a lot for a first cycle. This is a first cycle right? If so, you wanna keep it lower so you don't have to deal with any side effects while you're seeing what it does to your own body. You run too much and your gonna have a rough ride and probably won't be experienced enough to know why its happening or what to do about it. So you'll be back here asking people what the F is going on and their gonna say something like "you need some extra-arimi-letro-gynozol pronto or you're nuts are gonna fall off!" and because your source is a moron and doesnt know what that is.... see where that goes? 
> 
> *Stick with a lower dosage of test E 400 to 500mgs and thats enough*. If you gotta run the var then 50 every day is good too (although its so mild who knows, you probably could run it at 100 and not have issues, but dont push it for now k?)


Abit of good advice there, 400mgs ew would be a great start, id even drop the var.....

Those people suggesting 750mgs should stop giving advice...

----------


## sixxer

> Abit of good advice there, 400mgs ew would be a great start, id even drop the var.....
> 
> Those people suggesting 750mgs should stop giving advice...


500-750mg of Testosterone Enanthate is no where near extreme, champ.

Suggesting anything lower than 500mg of Test E each week, like 400mg, is more absurd than suggesting 500-750mg.

I see no problem with someone running 500mg/week for their first cycle and possibly increasing it to 750mg depending upon gains and sides. As long as one has a suitable AI on hand.

And those suggesting 200-250mg/week may as well advise someone to give their money away, and in the process shutdown your HPTA for a period of time, just for the hell of it.

----------


## sixxer

Btw, if you're going to offer advice on cycles, compounds & doses.

You really should also advise what AI's/meds to have on hand if required and appropriate PCT. Even if it is not originally asked for.

----------


## Matt

> 500-750mg of Testosterone Enanthate is no where near extreme, champ.
> 
> Suggesting anything lower than 500mg of Test E each week, like 400mg, is more absurd than suggesting 500-750mg.
> 
> I see no problem with someone running 500mg/week for their first cycle and possibly increasing it to 750mg depending upon gains and sides. As long as one has a suitable AI on hand.
> 
> And those suggesting 200-250mg/week may as well advise someone to give their money away, and in the process shutdown your HPTA for a period of time, just for the hell of it.


This is why newbies shouldnt give out advice.....

Now chap il give you the chance to edit this post before we talk about the years of expirence we each have before coming to our different opions...

----------


## sixxer

> This is why newbies shouldnt give out advice.....
> 
> Now chap il give you the chance to edit this post before we talk about the years of expirence we each have before coming to our different opions...


Ok, with all your knowledge and experience, please tell me your reasoning as to why 500mg of Testosterone Enanthate is bad advice to give someone considering a first cycle. And should one run 500mg of Test E a week, during the course of their cycle, based on results and sides, not increase their dose up to, but no more than 750mg/week. Provided one has an appropriate AI on hand and PCT meds ready.

In the process, please tell me why one would be better served with the advice of running 200-400mg of Test E a week. With no advice offered of an appropriate AI or PCT meds.

While your at it, please point out where I have given incorrect or misleading information to the OP, irrespective of experience. Experience |= knowledge, and there are many with experience, who are still quite hopeless.

But make your vendetta personal, champ, because this will surely help the OP as well as restore your emotions.

----------


## Matt

First of all just point out to me where i mentioned 500mgs??????

Second we dont and never have spoon fed newbies pct advice, we have some great educational threads for that..

Third, your the one who made it personal with the word "champ"..

----------


## Matt

Btw i shall be gone for a few hours, however on my return i shall be more than happy to point out the differences between 400mgs and 750mgs for a begginer...

----------


## sixxer

I'm not attempting to make any matter personal with anyone here.

I've received some good advice from people and gathered a wealth of information, thanks to this site. And only would like to help others, if I am able too. If I provide incorrect information or am mistaken in some way, I want to be corrected. Not only for the benefit of myself, but also for those who I may have misled.

Personally, I would find it of more help and a lot easier to understand, that when given cycle advice on compounds and doses, AI and PCT details be given too. So I try to offer it in the same way I would like to receive.

Whether it be called 'spoon feeding' or whatever, I feel it is more responsible to offer advice in such a way. It is also of more help to someone, easier to understand, and therefor will more than likely be observed and hopefully used.

Plus, if someone is planning a cycle, if they have all doses as well as PCT meds and AIs required, it is easier to order everything at once and ensure everything is on hand before booting. Rather than getting their gear, 4 weeks in order AIs because sides arise, then stressing about PCT towards the end of their cycle.

I did not intend to offend you with 'champ'. I call many people this, I think I got it off my old trainer who would call all of us champ. It is not intended to be a derogatory term.

----------


## sixxer

> Btw i shall be gone for a few hours, however on my return i shall be more than happy to point out the differences between 400mgs and 750mgs for a begginer...


Before you even do.

For me personally, I would not bother with 400mg.

I would always advise someone to start at 500mg/week of Test E (this is only an actual 350mg of actual testosterone ). During the course of their cycle, allowing their desired gains and possible sides to dictate this, I would advise considering increasing their dose up to, but NOT MORE THAN, 750mg/week (even this is only about 525mg of actual Testosterone-not exactly a lot). And provided one has some Aromasin on hand, which they should have irrespective of their dosing, but anyway.

I would not offer this advise would I not do it myself.

400mg/week of Test E, is still going to shut you down by about week 4, and relative to the gains one would see, I feel this is not worth it. A minimum of 500mg Test E would provide better reward for the price.

If we were talking Test Prop, doses would be different again as 100mg of Test P provides approximately 90mg of actual Testosterone. But that is something else.

If I am incorrect or misleading in any way, I would gladly stand corrected and take it on the chin.

----------


## Someguy123

> I am going to be running my first cycle of Test E w/ Anavar and was wondering if someone could let me know if this sounds good. 
> 
> Week 1-10.......250mg Test E EW
> Week 4............50mg Anavar ED
> Week 5............75mg Anavar ED
> Week 6-12.......100mg Anavar ED
> Week 12-16......PCT - Nolva
> 
> I know 250mg of Test is a low dose however i am not looking to blow up but gain strenth and improve definition. Also it is my first cycle and i have purchased human grade so i am hopeful i should be good. In regards to the Anavar im starting at 50mg and working my way up to 100mg based on how i feel. 
> ...



only thing i see wrong with this, is you dont have any clomid listed in your PCT.

----------


## Someguy123

> What? HCG and clomid are for getting your hormonal levels back to normal after the cycle is over. Var is for solid gains during a cycle. I mean, I know the Var is DHT and will help with estrogenic sides during a cycle but just taking it isnt going to let you forgo a PCT. What does this comment mean?



the comment means exactly what it said. the OP already forked out a bunch of money on the Var, so it should be chump change to go out and buy some Clomid/HCG as well.

----------


## Neevor

> For me personally, I would not bother with 400mg


Jeez... my first cycle was at the 200mg per week level (albeit not a bulking cycle but a cutting cycle) and I still saw cool results. You don't need a lot of the stuff man. Its like he's poppin his cherry with a hooker and you're tellin him to buy three girls for the job! He's probably not gonna know what to do with them in first place.

I'm gonna revise my statement from yesterday and say go with 400mgs and drop the var. Use it on your next cutting cycle.

----------


## Matt

> Before you even do.
> 
> For me personally, I would not bother with 400mg.
> 
> I would always advise someone to start at 500mg/week of Test E (this is only an actual 350mg of actual testosterone ). During the course of their cycle, allowing their desired gains and possible sides to dictate this, I would advise considering increasing their dose up to, but NOT MORE THAN, 750mg/week (even this is only about 525mg of actual Testosterone-not exactly a lot). And provided one has some Aromasin on hand, which they should have irrespective of their dosing, but anyway.
> 
> I would not offer this advise would I not do it myself.
> 
> 400mg/week of Test E, is still going to shut you down by about week 4, and relative to the gains one would see, I feel this is not worth it. A minimum of 500mg Test E would provide better reward for the price.
> ...


Ok you say, for you 400mgs are not enough?? What are you comparing that with??? If you are now on your first cycle...

For one's body to maintain homeostasis it should avoid any inbalances, testosterone or any other aas would cause such an imbalance and remember everyone is different. To what extent that imblance is, depends on the individual and the aas/amount being used..

Now lets not argue about this, the more testosterone the op uses the more chance there is of adverse side effects, these include:

Lower HDL
Higher LDL
Increased estrogen production..
Gynocomastia
Acne (higher levels of testosterone = sebaceous activity).
MPB
High Blood pressure..
Water retention

Just to name a few. If the op is the average Joe then adding 750mgs of testosterone to his system then thats a huge, infact a massive increase to his weekly dose of test... Remember we are talking about test e here, so if infact he does suffer adverse sides then he'll suffer them for at least another two weeks if he decides to cut his cycle short...

I know many people who have run cycles using 300/400mgs of test ew and have had great success....

Imo 300/400mgs is a good starting point and i know this from experience....

----------

